# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Топ-20 самых ожидаемых фильмов 2010 года

## Irina

*Топ-20 самых ожидаемых фильмов 2010 года *  

«Комсомолка» выбрала самые интересные ленты, которые выйдут в прокат в ближайший год

2010 год в кино обещает стать одним из самых интересных — в российский прокат выйдут новые фильмы голливудских мэтров Питера Джексона и Кристофера Нолана. Многочисленные поклонницы увидят третью часть «Сумерек», а фанаты «Гарри Поттера» дождутся, наконец, выхода последней части полюбившейся франшизы. «Комсомолка» проанализировала график выхода фильмов на российские экраны и выбрала 20 самых ожидаемых премьер.

20. «Мне бы в небо»

Режиссер Джейсон Рейтман

В прокате с 14 января

После фантастического успеха фильма «Джуно», собравшего в мировом прокате 231 миллион долларов, режиссеру Джейсону Рейтману был дан карт-бланш — он получил право снять фильм с большой звездой в главной роли. Получившаяся в результате комедия «Мне бы в небо», в которой Джордж Клуни играет прожженного циника, работающего в компании, которая специализируется на увольнении сотрудников других компаний — один из самых талантливых и ярких фильмов, снятых в США за последние пару лет. «Мне бы в небо» справедливо считается одним из фаворитов оскаровской гонки. Джорджа Клуни и его партнершу по фильму Веру Фармигу, во всяком случае, наверняка номинируют на самую престижную кинопремию.

19. «Милые кости»

Режиссер Питер Джексон

В прокате с 25 февраля

После почти пятилетнего перерыва один из самых ярких режиссеров современности Питер Джексон, снявший три части «Властелина колец» и ремейк «Кинг Конга», возвращается с новым фильмом. «Милые кости» — это экранизация бестселлера Элис Сиболд, рассказывающего о том, как убитая маньяком девочка-подросток из американской глубинки наблюдает за жизнью своей семьи с небес. Фильм уже успел с треском провалиться в Соединенных Штатах и пролететь мимо всех основных кинонаград, что, однако, не делает его менее ожидаемым. Тем более, что главную роль в «Милых костях» играет 15-летняя Сирша Ронан — одна из самых многообещающих актрис, блеснувшая в фильмах «Искупление» и «Город Эмбер».

18. «Обитель зла-4»

Режиссер Пол У. С. Андерсон

В прокате с 26 августа

Мила Йовович после нескольких не слишком удачных экспериментов в кино возвращается в полюбившуюся многим франшизу, скрестившую все существующие на свете зомби-фильмы. В третьей части, напомним, мутировавшие в живых мертвецов люди захватили весь мир, но Мила дала злодеям решительный отпор. Четвертую часть нельзя пропустить по двум причинам. Во-первых, в конце «Обители зла-3» Йовович клонировали и теперь с зомби и кровавой корпорацией «Амбрелла» будут бороться несколько десятков размноженных красавиц. Во-вторых, создатели фильма официально заявили, что «ОЗ-4» станет последней частью, в которой снимется Мила.

17. «Воображариум доктора Парнаса»

Режиссер Терри Гиллиам

В прокате с 28 января

Очередной фантасмагорический трип от одного из лучших авторов современности. Главный герой — доктор Парнас — колесит по миру с аттракционом, который позволяет путешествовать по параллельным мирам. Парнас заключил сделку с дьяволом, которая позволила ему научиться управлять воображением людей. Дьявол, само собой, в свое время пришел за платой — дочерью доктора. «Воображариум» стал последней ролью актера Хита Леджера, умершего в 2008 году от передозировки снотворного. Леджер не успел закончить работу над фильмом, поэтому несколько ипостасей доктора играют другие актеры — Джонни Депп , Колин Фаррелл и Джуд Лоу. В роли дьявола — неувядающий певец Том Уэйтс.

16. «Легион»

Режиссер Скотт Стюарт

В прокате с 28 января

Интригующий боевик про то, как разозленный развратом Бог послал на Землю ангелов, которые должны истр***ть человечество. Но против воли Создателя встает архангел Михаил, который с горсткой отщепенцев хочет защитить планету. Говорят, что в фильме все закончится вторым пришествием.

15. «Человек-волк»

Режиссер Джо Джонстон

В прокате с 10 февраля

Попытка возрождения поджанра фильмов ужасов про оборотней, все представители которого в последние годы стабильно проваливались в прокате. Энтони Хопкинс здесь играет дворянина, вернувшегося в свое родовое поместье и узнавшего, что его брат пропал, а окрестных крестьян косит какая-то нечисть. Пока внушает уважение лишь актерский состав фильма — помимо Хопкинса большие роли в картине получили Эмили Блант и Бенисио дель Торо. Снявший «Человека-волка» Джо Джонстон до этого прославился непритязательными семейными комедиями «Дорогая, я уменьшил детей» и «Джуманджи», а также откровенно плохим «Парком Юрского периода-3».

14. «Вий. Возвращение»

Режиссер Олег Степченко

В прокате с 10 февраля

«Начало XVIII века. Картограф Джонатан Грин совершает научное путешествие из Европы на Восток. Проследовав через Трансильванию и преодолев Карпатские горы, он попадает в затерянную среди непроходимых лесов деревушку. Только воля случая и густой туман могли занести его в это проклятое место. Народ, живущий здесь, не похож ни на один доселе виданный путешественником. Эти люди, оградив себя от остального мира глубоким рвом, наивно верят, что смогут уберечься от нечисти, не понимая, что она уже давно поселилась в их душах, и только ждет случая, чтобы вырваться наружу. Даже в страшном сне ученый-материалист не предполагал, что здесь ему уготована встреча с верным слугой дьявола» — вот такой пресс-релиз с кратким содержанием завязки фильма распространяют создатели картины. Режиссер Олег Степченко, начинавший как подражатель Тарантино («Сматывай удочки») и продолживший ура-патриотической клюквой («Мужской сезон. Бархатная революция»), на сей раз взялся за фильм ужасов и, похоже, скрестил гоголевскую нечисть с Дракулой.

13. «Утомленные солнцем-2»

Режиссер Никита Михалков

В прокате с 9 мая

Возвращение Никиты Сергеевича к героям одного из самых известных своих фильмов. Итак, Котов выжил и отправился на войну. В отрывке, доступном в Сети, есть момент, в котором Никита Михалков в гриме Котова макает Сталина лицом в торт. Папа бы точно не одобрил.

12. «Битва титанов»

Режиссер Луи Летерье

В прокате с 25 марта

Голливуд осмысляет греческие мифы. Итак, злобный Аид хочет отобрать власть у Зевса, но находится Персей, семью которого изничтожил бог подземного мира. Персей кидает Аиду вызов, но дело в итоге доходит до битвы между титанами и богами. Ремейк одноименного фильма 1981 года. Француз Луи Летерье до этого снял вторых «Перевозчика» и «Халка».

11. «Алиса в стране чудес»

Режиссер Тим Бертон

В прокате с 4 марта

Знаменитый визионер Тим Бертон снял сказку про 19-летнюю Алису, которая вновь провалилась в дыру и сразилась с коварной Красной Королевой. В роли Алисы — начинающая актриса Миа Васиковска, которой прочат статус звезды. Не обошлось и без Джонни Деппа, который появляется в каждом фильме Бертона. Здесь он играет Шляпника. Но куда интереснее, судя по всему, будет посмотреть на Алана Рикмана, сыгравшего в «Алисе» Гусеницу. Любопытно также, что второй фильм подряд Тим Бертон делает главной злодейкой свою жену Хелену Бонэм Картер. В «Суини Тодде» она пекла пирожки из человечины, в «Алисе» ей досталась роль Красной Королевы. Хорошая семейная терапия, если подумать.

10. «Сумерки. Сага. Затмение»

Режиссер Дэвид Слейд

В прокате с 30 июня

Все тот же город Форкс, все то же девичье томление, все те же вампиры, все тот же Паттинсон и все та же Стюарт в главных ролях. Главная девичья сага современности, вторая часть которой собрала в мировом прокате больше 600 миллионов долларов, и не думает заканчиваться. Впереди еще как минимум одна часть. Постановщик «Затмения» Дэвид Слейд до этого поставил один очень хороший триллер про педофилию «Леденец» и посредственный вампирский фильм «30 дней ночи». В «Сумерках» педофилия и вампирский фильм, наконец, встретились.

9. «Кошмар на улице Вязов»

Режисер Сэмиел Байер

В прокате с 29 апреля

Ремейк классического фильма ужасов от главной кинофабрики переделок знаменитых хорроров — студии Platinum Dunes Майкла Бэя, уже испортившей «Техасскую резню бензопилой» и «Пятницу, 13». Но все поклонники Фредди Крюгера, конечно, никуда не денутся и послушно пойдут в кино.

8. «Непокоренный»

Режиссер Клинт Иствуд

В прокате с 25 февраля

Биография Нельсона Манделы от великого Клинта Иствуда, снимающего по шедевру в год. В главной роли — Морган Фриман.

7. «Робин Гуд»

Режиссер Ридли Скотт

В прокате с 13 мая

Новый фильм про знаменитого разбойника от голливудского классика Ридли Скотта. Скотт в последние годы заметно подрастерял режиссерскую форму, но надежда на то, что он наконец-то снимет фильм, достойный своего уровня, умирает последней.

6. «Солт»

Режиссер Филипп Нойс

В прокате с 22 июня

Анджелина Джоли играет то ли русскую шпионку, то ли честную сотрудницу ФБР, которую предали. Джоли явно нацелилась на роли в серьезном кино — вот и следующий фильм с ней не какой-нибудь комикс, а серьезная драма из жизни спецслужб.

5. «Начало»

Режиссер Кристофер Нолан

В прокате с 15 июля

Один из самых засекреченных фильмов года. «Персонаж Леонардо ДиКаприо заправляет конторой, сотрудники которой умеют погружаться в сны людей, чтобы имплантровать в них новую информацию или, наоборот, удалять лишнюю.

Тихую научную работу нарушает заказ, от которого нельзя отказаться — вживить в мозг успешного бизнесмена “правильные” идеи, которые понравятся его конкурентам» — вот и вся официальная информация о фильме. В любом случае, после позапрошлогоднего успеха «Темного рыцаря» от Нолана ждут многого. Не факт, правда, что ожидания оправдаются.

4. «Дорога»

Режиссер Джон Хиллкоут

В прокате с 11 марта

Очередная экранизация романа маргинального гения американской литературы Кормика Маккарти, ставшего страшно модным после того, как «Старикам здесь не место» (еще один фильм, поставленный по его роману) братьев Коэнов получил главные «Оскары» в 2008 году.

«Дорога» рассказывает о путешествии отца и сына по постапокалиптической Америке и являет собой крайне кровавый и ироничный образец жанра. Главные роли в «Дороге» сыграли Вигго Мортенсен, Шарлиз Терон и Гай Пирс.

3. «Остров проклятых»

Режиссер Мартин Скорсезе

В прокате с 18 февраля

Полицейский отправляется на Богом забытый остров расследовать исчезновение пациентки из психиатрической больницы.

Новый фильм Мартина Скорсезе с ДиКаприо в главной роли. На этот раз подрастерявший пыл маэстро решил попробовать себя в герметичном триллере.

2. «Гарри Поттер и дары смерти. Часть Первая»

Режиссер Дэвид Уэйтс

В прокате с 18 ноября

Убийство Волдеморта студия Warner Brothers решила растянуть на две серии. Вторую поклонники увидят лишь в 2011 году.

1. «Железный человек-2»

Режиссер Джон Фавро

В прокате с 6 мая

Лучшая экранизация комикса последних лет с Робертом Дауни-младшим в главной роли. На сей раз Тони Старку предстоит сразится с русским злодеем Хлыстом, которого играет Микки Рурк.

----------


## Vanya

> 4. «Дорога»
> Режиссер Джон Хиллкоут
> В прокате с 11 марта
> Очередная экранизация романа маргинального гения американской литературы Кормика Маккарти, ставшего страшно модным после того, как «Старикам здесь не место» (еще один фильм, поставленный по его роману) братьев Коэнов получил главные «Оскары» в 2008 году.
> «Дорога» рассказывает о путешествии отца и сына по постапокалиптической Америке и являет собой крайне кровавый и ироничный образец жанра. Главные роли в «Дороге» сыграли Вигго Мортенсен, Шарлиз Терон и Гай Пирс.


вот это я бы посмотрел. остальное ценности не представляет  лично для меня

----------


## BiZ111

«Мне бы в небо» - *видел, норм*
«Милые кости» - *видел, норм*
«Обитель зла-4» - *хочу, класс*
«Воображариум доктора Парнаса» - *видел, для детей*
«Легион» - *видел, шедевраьлное говно*
«Человек-волк» - *видел, тривиально*
«Вий. Возвращение» - *хочу, интересно*
«Утомленные солнцем-2» - *хочу*
«Битва титанов» - *не видел, думаю, будет ерунда*
«Алиса в стране чудес» - *не видел, думаю будет ерунда*
«Сумерки. Сага. Затмение» - *не видел, уверен в соплях*
«Кошмар на улице Вязов» - *не видел, тривиально*
«Непокоренный» - *видел, отлично!*
«Робин Гуд» - *не видел, очень хочу!*
«Солт» - *не видел*
«Начало» - *не видел, хочу*
«Дорога» - *не видел*
«Остров проклятых» - *не видел*
«Гарри Поттер и дары смерти. Часть Первая» - *не видел, хочу*
«Железный человек-2» - *не видел, класс под чипсы с зайкой в киношке*

----------

